# howto upgrade 7.0 to 7.2 from dvd



## zfr (Sep 15, 2009)

howto upgrade 7.0 to 7.2 from dvd


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 15, 2009)

choose the upgrade option in the installer.


----------

